# Cách Trị Mụn Ở Trán Hiệu Quả Nhất – Tiêu Viêm – Không Thâm Mụn



## Mebop8818 (15/3/19)

Mỗi vị trí mụn mọc lại cảnh báo những vấn đề về sức khỏe mà bản thân bạn đang gặp phải. “Cách trị mụn ở Trán hiệu quả nhất, không đau rát, không thâm mụn” sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ vấn đề này và chia sẻ những giải pháp hữu ích giúp bạn trị mụn ở trán đúng cách nhất. Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây các bạn nhé.





_Mỗi vị trí mụn mọc lại cảnh báo những vấn đề về sức khỏe mà bản thân đang gặp phải_​*Nguyên nhân rất ít người để ý về mụn ở trán?*
Mụn ở trán là cảnh báo về hệ tiêu hóa của chúng ta đang gặp vấn đề. Việc thường xuyên ăn các thực phẩm nhiều dầu mỡ, uống bia rượu, cafe,… là một trong số các nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng này. Cụ thể, mụn ở trán nói lên rằng cơ thể bạn đang gặp phải một trong các vấn đề sau:

Bệnh về gan: Mụn toàn mọc trên trán thể hiện chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt của bạn không khoa học dẫn đến gan bị tích tụ quá nhiều độc tố. Việc uống rượu bia, đồ cay nóng, thức ăn nhiều dầu mỡ thường là nguyên nhân chính tác động đến hệ tiêu hóa; đặc biệt là gan.
Bệnh về tuần hoàn máu: mụn xuất hiện ở trán là dấu hiệu của chứng tâm hỏa thịnh (nóng trong người, tim hồi hộp), quá trình tuần hoàn máu diễn ra gặp vấn đề.
Strees: Khi cơ thể bạn bị căng thẳng, chất adrenaline sẽ được giải phóng tác động làm tăng năng suất của tuyến dầu và gây ra mụn vùng trán.
Bên cạnh đó, do trán nằm ở vùng chữ T, vùng chứa nhiều dầu thừa nên lỗ chân lông có khuynh hướng bị bít, dẫn đến mụn. Ngoài ra, mụn ở trán còn có nguyên nhân như thay đổi nội tiết tố, vệ sinh không đúng cách, do di truyền; hay những sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc, tẩy tế bào chết, mỹ phẩm trang điểm.

*Tổng hợp cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất giúp tiêu viêm, chống thâm mụn*

*1. Cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất bằng công thức sữa chua + nước cốt chanh*
Chanh chứa hàm lượng cao vitamin C và axit amin, giúp làm sạch sâu, trị mụn, dưỡng da căng mịn và ngăn ngừa lão hóa hiệu quả. Sự kết hợp của chanh và sữa chua trong cùng một công thức sẽ giúp bạn trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất, nhanh chóng nhất.





_Sự kết hợp của chanh và sữa chua trong cùng một công thức sẽ giúp bạn trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất, nhanh chóng nhất_​Chuẩn bị: 1 hộp sữa chua không đường + 1 quả chanh tươi

Cách làm:

Lấy 1 -2 thìa sữa chua không đường, cho thêm 1-2 giọt nước cốt chanh, trộn đều
Thoa lên mặt khoảng 15 phút sau đó rửa lại mặt với nước sạch
Thực hiện cách trị mụn ở trán này 2- 3 lần/ tuần để hiệu quả nhất.
*2. Cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất bằng nghệ + mật ong*
Các hoạt chất trong nghệ có tác dụng kháng sinh rất mạnh, giúp tiêu viêm chống thâm mụn. Ngoài ra, nghệ còn có đặc tính làm liền sẹo, chữa lành vết thương thuộc 3 nhóm thảo dược trị mụn hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Chính vì vậy, công thức mật ong + bột nghệ là một trong những cách trị mụn ở trán được nhiều chị em tin dùng.





_công thức này là một trong những cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất, lành da nhanh chóng_​Chuẩn bị: 1 thìa mật ong + 1 thìa bột nghệ

Cách làm:

Bạn trộn 2 nguyên liệu trên vào một chiếc bát sạch.
Thoa hỗn hợp lên da mặt để tạo thành lớp mặt nạ trị mụn.
Đợi 10-15 phút rồi dùng nước ấm rửa sạch.
*3. Cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất bằng cà chua*
Nếu bạn là người không thể đụng đến một chút cà chua nào trong bữa ăn thì bạn cần biết rằng mặt nạ cà chua có thể trị mụn cũng như tiêu viêm, chống thâm mụn vô cùng tuyệt vời.





_Mặt nạ cà chua có thể trị mụn cũng như tiêu viêm, chống thâm mụn vô cùng tuyệt vời_​Chuẩn bị: 1 quả cà chua chín, tươi

Cách làm:

Cắt lát cà chua thành nhiều miếng
Chà xát lên trán 1 lúc, rồi đắp trong 15 phút
Rửa sạch mặt bằng nước ấm
_Lưu ý:_ Cà chua rất giàu chất chống oxi hóa; vì vậy cà chua không chỉ có tác dụng trị mụn, mà nó còn giúp da săn chắc, trẻ hóa hơn. Đây được coi là cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất tác động từ bên trong lẫn bên ngoài cơ thể.

*4. Cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất bằng tỏi*
Tỏi vốn là bài thuốc dân gian chữa bệnh cảm cúm hay dạ dày hiệu quả. Sở dĩ dùng tỏi như nguyên liệu trị mụn, đặc biệt là mụn trên trán bởi tỏi chứa chất chống oxy hóa và có khả năng kháng khuẩn, chống lại các loại vi khuẩn và làm sạch da hiệu quả.





_Tỏi chứa chất chống oxy hóa và có khả năng kháng khuẩn, chống lại các loại vi khuẩn và làm sạch da hiệu quả_​Chuẩn bị: 1 nhánh tỏi

Cách làm:

Thái 1 – 2 lát tỏi rồi chà sát lên vết mụn
Chỉ chà sát mụn và vùng quanh mụn, không đắp lát tỏi lên cùng mụn để qua đêm
Với những vết mụn sưng đỏ bạn có thể giã nhỏ tỏi rồi đắp quanh vùng mụn.
_Lưu ý:_ Tránh chà sát mạnh khiến vùng da quanh mụn bị tổn thương gây ra sẹo. Với da nhạy cảm, hạn chế đắp mặt nạ tỏi. Vì tỏi có tính nóng, có thể gây bỏng rát da.

*5. Cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất từ bên trong*

*Nạp đủ nước mỗi ngày*
Nước khoáng rất cần thiết cho cơ thể; đặc biệt trong quá trình thải độc tố, làm mát cơ thể và thúc đẩy tuần hoàn máu. Đây là một trong những cách đơn giản nhất để giải nhiệt và giữ cho cơ thể luôn mát mẻ. Nó không chỉ giúp chúng ta giải nhiệt, thanh lọc cơ thể, mà còn giải độc và cung cấp các chất khoáng. Vì thế, các bạn nên duy trì một lượng nước từ 2 – 2,5 lít mỗi ngày và nhiều hơn vào những ngày nắng nóng.





_Nên duy trì một lượng nước từ 2 – 2,5 lít mỗi ngày và nhiều hơn vào những ngày nắng nóng_​Ngoài nước lọc, chúng ta cũng có thể sử dụng các loại nước như trà xanh, trà thảo mộc, trà bạc hà, bột sắn, các loại nước hoa quả, sinh tố… Chúng sẽ hỗ trợ hiệu quả hơn cho “công cuộc” giải nhiệt cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, các bạn cần hạn chế các đồ uống có ga, đồ uống nhiều đường vì nó sẽ làm bạn nóng và khát hơn, thậm chí còn kích thích lũ mụn “nổi loạn” nữa.

*Thực phẩm giải nhiệt cơ thể*
Các loại thực phẩm có tác dụng giải nhiệt phổ biến là mướp đắng (khổ qua), bầu, bí, mướp, rau dền, mồng tơi, rau đay, diếp cá, nấm rơm, các thực phẩm từ đậu, ngũ cốc… Đặc biệt, các bạn cần lưu ý bổ sung thêm nhiều rau và hoa quả vào thực đơn ăn uống hàng ngày. Chất xơ và các vitamin dồi dào trong rau quả không chỉ giúp bạn “giải nhiệt bên trong”, chống mụn hiệu quả, mà nó còn giúp nuôi dưỡng làn da mịn màng hơn.





_Cần bổ sung thêm nhiều rau và hoa quả vào thực đơn ăn uống hàng ngày giúp hỗ trợ trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất_​Bên cạnh đó, chúng ta cũng không nên ăn quá nhiều thịt, cá. Đặc biệt, các bạn nên tránh hoặc hạn chế các đồ ăn cay, nóng, đồ ăn có chứa ớt, hạt tiêu, gừng, quế, hành tây… nữa nhé!

*Hỗ trợ trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất với sản phẩm tốt cho tiêu hóa*
Ngoài chế độ ăn uống hợp lý, các bạn nên sử dụng thêm các sản phẩm có chứa men vi sinh. Nó sẽ giúp quá trình tiêu hóa thuận lợi hơn, loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể, giúp chúng ta thanh lọc cơ thể và tránh được lũ mụn đáng ghét.





Loại độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể bằng các sản phẩm chứa men vi sinh giúp chúng ta thanh lọc cơ thể và tránh được lũ mụn đáng ghét​Một hũ sữa chua nhỏ mỗi ngày là một lựa chọn rất sáng suốt. Đó không chỉ là một trong những sản phẩm hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa hiệu quả, mà nó còn là người bạn rất “thân thiết” với làn da nữa đấy!

Hy vọng với một số cách trị mụn ở trán hiệu quả nhất mà mình chia sẻ sẽ giúp bạn sở hữu một làn da luôn sáng mịn và tự tin để tỏa sáng.


----------

